# Bartók - Piano Transcriptions



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

In 1926 and 1927 Bartók made piano transcriptions of harpsichord and organ works by Italian composers of the 17th and 18th Centuries. Works by Michelangelo Rossi, Azzolino Bernardino della Ciaia, Girolamo Frescobaldi, Domenico Zipoli, and Benedetto Marcello.

In 1994 the Marco Polo label released recordings by the Hungarian pianist Ilona Prunyi.
The cat No. for this CD is 8.223663.

The music is infectious, and in fact as it proceeds I feel my spirits lifted - even if they weren't down to begin with. The several composers have somewhat different styles, but, at least in these transcriptions, they are complimentary. Included is a lovely little fugue (2½ minutes) by Frescobaldi.

Amazon.com has this this music, though in either CD-R or mp3 form.

http://www.amazon.com/BARTOK-Piano-...=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1327446129&sr=1-1

:tiphat:

[ Edit:I see that the CD is also listed in the catalog at Naxos.com, Which I guess means that you can listen...?]


----------

